# New Carrera Guides



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys,
Just purchased about 6 new Carrera cars. On my SCX Analog track, the cars get "stuck" in certain parts of the track. I looked at the new Carrera cars, and noticed the guides were much bigger than before. My track has worked fine since the permanent install, but these new Carrera cars are getting hung in a few spots. I'm thinking about trimming the guide with a dremel. Any suggestions?

Also, what's the best way to remove those tacky spinners from the wheels?

Thanks.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Dremel away on the guides. I have an Artin track and haven't had any problems yet but have heard of them getting stuck in SCX and I believe Scalextric tracks.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Cagee is right Dustin - dremel those things down to what you need. This is fairly common with Carrera - even happens with the 1/43 scale cars too. I have heard of some people replacing the guide shoe with a Slot.It universal guide shoe or maybe a Scalextric post-style would work. Just some alternatives if you don't want to mess with dremeling the guide flag.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## willie280262 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Dss : i´m Willie from Argentina, is a pleasure to meet you.

I try to get a replacement guide original - Carrera - trying to get a little more, ..and not take the dremmel (for now).

all the best for you from ARG, Willie


----------

